# How often to clip nails



## lisak_87 (Mar 23, 2011)

How often should you clip your dog's nails? Is it more often as a puppy (since they aren't going on concrete walks)?


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Just when they need it  
I dont need to do it too often, as they spend time running up and down a long concrete driveway everyday chasing balls. Keeps them trimmed pretty well.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

I handle my dogs pretty much every day, so I check their nails while I'm at it and trim the ones that need it (which isn't necessarily all of them at once, the back feet hardly ever need it, and a couple of the front toes need it more often than the rest).

Couldn't tell ya how often exactly, but probably about once a week.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Buster gets his nails done 2-3 times per week. I dont like the sound of his nails clicking as he walks across the hard floors so I keep him short. Even on cement, walks arent guaranteed to keep the nails as short as I prefer for Bus to have.


----------



## AZalpha (Apr 5, 2011)

I try to trim my terrer's nails every week or two. At first I used a clippers, he hated it, nails were cracked and splintered and I cut into the quick and he bled. Since buying a pet nail grinder it has changed the whole situation. I have 2, one battery powered the other plug in. Plug in is best by far. Now nail grooming is just a final part of brushing. He holds his foot up just like the ad on TV.

The guide I use is if the nails touch the ground when he is standing, they are too long. For my guy, nails should be about 1/8" off the floor when standing.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I dremel Sydney's nails once a week, and have been gradually getting that quick back to a reasonable level. Her nails were way way too long when I got her. Her back nails no longer touch the ground at all and her front ones are getting closer to that every week.

To the people who said they let their dog's nails get worn down by pavement, etc...they really shouldn't be long enough to touch the pavement in the first place. Keeping your dog's nails long enough to touch the ground puts pressure on the nails instead of just the pads of their feet and really isn't very good for them.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

AZalpha said:


> I try to trim my terrer's nails every week or two. At first I used a clippers, he hated it, nails were cracked and splintered and I cut into the quick and he bled. Since buying a pet nail grinder it has changed the whole situation. I have 2, one battery powered the other plug in. Plug in is best by far. Now nail grooming is just a final part of brushing. He holds his foot up just like the ad on TV.


What brand of nail ginder are you using? I want to get one since I'm nervous about using clippers.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> What brand of nail ginder are you using? I want to get one since I'm nervous about using clippers.


I use a Minimite dremel designed for woodworking. Sydney's nails were just too thick for the ones designed for the purpose of trimming a dog's nails to get through quickly or easily. Also, my dremel is rechargeable whereas most of the made-for-dogs ones use batteries and I went through them like crazy. As you can see, I really recommend the Minimite. :biggrin1:


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss is done once a week, Mirada is done 2-3 times a week. While I can clip Mirada's nails, because they're already kept so short, they're not long enough for actual clips, so her nails get ground with the Dremel. Strauss does not tolerate clipping well, so he too has his nails ground.


----------



## Yvonne (Aug 6, 2010)

I clip three of them but dremel Ulf's nails and this is all done weekly on top of all the trails and road work they do.


----------



## Spiritwind (Mar 4, 2011)

It depends on your dog, as to how often they need their nails done. I try to do all my dogs nails with a dremel once a week... 



kafkabeetle said:


> To the people who said they let their dog's nails get worn down by pavement, etc...they really shouldn't be long enough to touch the pavement in the first place. Keeping your dog's nails long enough to touch the ground puts pressure on the nails instead of just the pads of their feet and really isn't very good for them.


My smooth Collie puppy (8 months old) runs soo much (and digs a lot) that her nails are worn down VERY short. They are no where near the ground, and she keeps them VERY short all on her own. I LOVE it! I hate long nails, and most of the time I don't even have to do her nails... if I do I can only dremel them because they are way to short to clip. Even her dew claws are very short, I guess from all the huge holes she digs out in my large dog yard LOL She's a busy girl!! LOL 



Fuzzy Pants said:


> What brand of nail ginder are you using? I want to get one since I'm nervous about using clippers.


Dremels are great. I personally prefer the electric ones, over the rechargeable but that's just my preference.


----------

